# LG Plasma video problems



## Torey (Jun 8, 2009)

Ok, I'm currently deployed to iraq and have come to possess a 60 LG Plasma TV (model: rt 60 py 10). When I turn it on, the color/screen seem fine. The no signal box jumps all over the screen and the menu will appear in perfect color. The problem I have is any time I attempt to connect anything to it, no matter what input option I choose (AV1, AV2, Comp1, Comp2, or VGA) the color appears very dark and very poor quality. Almost washed out or inverted. I've adjusted the options across all spectrums to no avail. Did I get a bum TV? Is there anything I can do to remedy the problem? The part I don't understand is why the "no signal" and "menu" options appear without problem... Thanks in advance for your help

SGT H 
US Army Aviation


----------



## lawson_jl (Aug 3, 2008)

Your have a bum unit. The menu is generated by the TV itself. You can have an issue with the part of the TV that processes inputs signals.


----------

